# Favorite eyeshadows in purple



## applefrite (May 22, 2007)

Me it is Satellite Dreams , Fertile , Floral Fantasy and Creme de Violet .


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2007)

Fertile and parfait amour


----------



## twobear (May 22, 2007)

Ditto for Satellite Dreams.!  I also like Mystical Mist and Beautiful Iris


----------



## elektra513 (May 22, 2007)

Another vote for SD...have yet to figure out how to work Beautiful Iris for my look


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 22, 2007)

Fertile, Sketch, Creme de Violet, Purple haze


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 22, 2007)

Nocturnelle, Hepcat (does that count as purple) & Creme de Violet.


----------



## Michelle3 (May 22, 2007)

Creme de Violet is my all time fave!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 22, 2007)

Swatches of purples please.


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2007)

There are tons of them in the swatches forum, indian barbie, I think a search would pull them up.


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

Fertile , Floral Fantasy and Nocturnelle.


----------



## triccc (May 22, 2007)

Nocturnelle, Lavender Sky, & Parfait Amour


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 22, 2007)

Entremauve pigment is my all time favorite! 
Then Nocturnelle, Sketch, Shadowy Lady, Beauty Marked.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 22, 2007)

I love Leisuretime (belle azure), Satellite Dreams, Violet pigment and Trax!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 22, 2007)

stars n' rockets.


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 25, 2007)

There is nothing greater than Violet Pigment over Purple Hue shadestick.  For real, it's intense!


----------



## aziajs (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_There is nothing greater than Violet Pigment over Purple Hue shadestick.  For real, it's intense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for the suggestion.  I will try that.

As for my favorites, I love Stars N Rockets!  I also love....well, I love all the purples.  Lavender Sky, Violet pigment, Deep Purple pigment, Entremauve pigment, Nocturnelle, Jeweltone, Creme de Violet, and so on and so on.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 25, 2007)

MAC-wise:
Au Contraire
Deep Purple Pigment 
Entremauve
Parfait Amour
Violet Pigment
Trax
Non Conformist and Lovely Iris Fluidline, (as base for any purple e/s)
ElectroLady LLL
Softwash Grey (does throw purple-y violet to me which I quite like)

Other:
Stila Casis, AOS #3, Aubergine, Amethyst, Wisteria 
Stila Smudge Pot in Plum and Amethyst as a base for a similar purple shadow
SmashBox Jetset liner in Ignite
Stephane Marais Khol in Violet *cry*
BECCA Eye Jewels in ?Nararrine (forget exact name...sorry)
Missha shadow #VL204
Bobbi Brown Violet Gel Ink (Trax is awesome used to set this liner as a base)

Ummm...

Yes...I do have a little thing for purples too.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 26, 2007)

Wow I have so many cuz I get a billion compliments when I wear purple, so I'm collecting them.

Mystical Mist, Hepcat, Endless Love, Entremauve, Grape pigment, Nocturnelle, NARS Caravaggio II, MUFE Eyeshadow #92, UD Asphyxia, UD Last Call, UD Flash, Laura Mercier Chambourd,


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 

 
_MAC-wise:
Au Contraire
Deep Purple Pigment 
Entremauve
Parfait Amour
Violet Pigment
Trax
Non Conformist and Lovely Iris Fluidline, (as base for any purple e/s)
ElectroLady LLL
Softwash Grey (does throw purple-y violet to me which I quite like)

Other:
Stila Casis, AOS #3, Aubergine, Amethyst, Wisteria 
Stila Smudge Pot in Plum and Amethyst as a base for a similar purple shadow
SmashBox Jetset liner in Ignite
Stephane Marais Khol in Violet *cry*
BECCA Eye Jewels in ?Nararrine (forget exact name...sorry)
Missha shadow #VL204
Bobbi Brown Violet Gel Ink (Trax is awesome used to set this liner as a base)

Ummm...

Yes...I do have a little thing for purples too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would have thought cuz of your username Beauty Marked would have been on your list.


----------



## madamepink78 (May 27, 2007)

Stars N Rockets and Violet pigment......


----------



## Honey B. Fly (May 27, 2007)

*creme de violet*


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I would have thought cuz of your username Beauty Marked would have been on your list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
  My namesake is indeed a total fave, but too me it doesn't translate purple, but a charcoal with red/burgundy flecks...call me weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colours like sketch and ?inventive also don't look purple to me.  Go figure?


----------



## beauty_marked (May 29, 2007)

nocturnelle, beauty marked, parfait amour, shadowy lady


----------



## janelovesyou (May 31, 2007)

Parfait Amour & Creme de Violet!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 31, 2007)

ditto on nocturnelle... can't wait to try parfait amour!!


----------



## ptamelissa (May 31, 2007)

urban decay asphyxia


----------



## fallingstarxox (May 31, 2007)

beautiful iris
parfait amour
trax


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a sucker for Purples and Greens.  Stila makes an awesome purple shade called Cassis.  It is amazing.  Ben Nye also makes a great purple called Amethyst.  My favorite MAC purples are Entremauve pigment, Royal Hue shadestick, Beautiful Iris, Purple Haze, Fertile, and Parfait Amour.  I would say that Nocturnelle, Hepcat, Star Violet, etc. are more plums (red toned) that purples. 

ETA: Urban Decay's Flash is a beautiful purple.


----------



## xxk1nky (Jun 4, 2007)

- trax
- deep purple
- beauty marked
- parfait amour


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 5, 2007)

I just bought this YSL colour quad and it's bleeding marvelous!


----------



## rosquared (Jun 5, 2007)

nocturnelle
fertile
swish (pinkish-purple on me)
pafait amour


----------



## xiahe (Jun 5, 2007)

MAC: satellite dreams, beautiful iris, nocturnelle & fertile.
Milani: fiji flower lol (soooo pretty!)
CoverGirl: the ice princess quad


----------



## L281173 (Jun 5, 2007)

Iman's African Violet


----------



## ohsosparkly (Jun 27, 2007)

I like satellite dreams, stars n' rockets, trax, nocturnelle, cranberry.

I do have a question though--how do you ladies apply your purple shades so that it looks so good? Do you use it as a lid color or in the crease?   I am NC42, and have deep set eyes, so I've always heard that I should use lighter colors to bring my eyes out. I tried putting stars n rockets in my crease and it just looked weird--too grey/ashy/pinky.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

Beauty Marked
Sketch
Trax
Nocturnelle
Parfait Amour

All the purples I own & love them all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2007)

Purples are... true love for me.  It is my favourite colour period!!!  Also, it helps that I have dark dark brown hair and eyes.  Purple makes me eyes stand out and sparkle.  

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TenaE (Aug 13, 2007)

Parfait Amour, Mancatcher, Digit, & violet pigment!


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsosparkly* 

 
_I like satellite dreams, stars n' rockets, trax, nocturnelle, cranberry.

I do have a question though--how do you ladies apply your purple shades so that it looks so good? Do you use it as a lid color or in the crease? I am NC42, and have deep set eyes, so I've always heard that I should use lighter colors to bring my eyes out. I tried putting stars n rockets in my crease and it just looked weird--too grey/ashy/pinky._

 
I use color on the crease part-satellite dreams looks really good when you do this.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Aug 16, 2007)

i loove parfait amour.. and nocturnelle too


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

ive never tried any mac purples yet, but my favorite purple look has always been UD crash and UD grifter together! and now UD came out with Purple Haze, which is exactly crash minus the glitter!


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2007)

L2R 

Mac e/s PARFAIT AMOUR
Mac mineralized e/s WHIM
Collistar Ombretto Doppio Effetto wet & dry e/s VIOLA BRILLANTE 
Urban Decay Deluxe e/s RANSOM

w flash











w/o flash


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2007)

Mac e/s LI'LILY from the LUSTREVISION collection


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2007)

Mac Strange Hybrid Collection eyeshadow: *Fertile* 
*CENTER OF PHOTO*


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 16, 2007)

_parfait amour and beautiful iris, also viz-a-violet pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Rene (Aug 26, 2007)

Plum Dressing


----------



## d n d (Sep 2, 2007)

I like Viz- a-Violet pigment and Lovely Lily pigment.
I just purchased Parfait Amour...any suggestions on how to use it?  What colors go best with it?


----------



## pumpkincraze (Sep 2, 2007)

Satellite Dreams, Fertile, Nocturnelle, Mancatcher


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I like Viz- a-Violet pigment and Lovely Lily pigment.
I just purchased Parfait Amour...any suggestions on how to use it?  What colors go best with it?_

 
For Parfait Amour, I am NC45, and it was not showing up on me. So, I bought Royal Hue and it is so beautiful now. PA goes with so many colors! Juxt, Passionate, Sushiflower, electric eel and black tied!


----------



## d n d (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_For Parfait Amour, I am NC45, and it was not showing up on me. So, I bought Royal Hue and it is so beautiful now. PA goes with so many colors! Juxt, Passionate, Sushiflower, electric eel and black tied!




_

 
I can fully understand the not showing up issue!  I initially purchased Satellite Dreams and it didn't look as good on as it does in the pot (too subtle) so I bought Parfait Amour.  Athough it is a pretty color, Parfait Amour isn't as intense as I thought it would be.  Oh well!

Thanks for the hints though!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 4, 2007)

No problem, d n d!

I found another purple that is so creamy, and the color can be built up. I use it as a wash of color and as a bright color!

Urban Decay's Matte Purple Haze!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 4, 2007)

*My current favorites are Violet Trance, Indian Ink & MUFE Purple 92.
*


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a look I did with Beautiful Iris and Smoke Signals Pigment...I LOVE purples!!!

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=81388


----------



## L281173 (Sep 27, 2007)

Another great purple that I love is Mattese NYC's High Density Purple.

Milan Minerals has a great purple known as Passion Play.


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I LOVE Purple ANYTHING! I have LOTS of purple e/s. My faves:
Fertile
Deep Purple Piggie
Nocturnelle
Shadowy Lady
UD Asphyxia
UD Last Call
Blue Storm Piggie over Parfait Amour (GORGEOUS!)


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 28, 2007)

my new faves are 
smoke signals pigment
fig 1
violet trance
parfait amour


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 28, 2007)

Violet Pigment


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 29, 2007)

I just got Thunder today and it's a really great purple.  I have had my eye on it since Smoke Signals came out and decided to finally purchase today.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Sep 30, 2007)

my favorites are beautiful iris, thunder, and fertile


----------



## damsel (Jan 30, 2008)

shale & MES in earthly riches


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 30, 2008)

I love purples! My faves are-- Creme de Violet, Parfait Amour, Fig 1, Graphology, Memorabilia, Violet Trance, the purple side of Mi'Lady, Earthly Riches, Indian Ink, Floral Fantasy and Shadowy Lady.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jan 30, 2008)

I have no purples...this thread is coming in handy! Just finished going through a green phase..feel a purple one coming on, LOL!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I just got Thunder today and it's a really great purple.  I have had my eye on it since Smoke Signals came out and decided to finally purchase today._

 
Thunder (in the crease) works well Little Minx (on lid), if you have it already.


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_There is nothing greater than Violet Pigment over Purple Hue shadestick. For real, it's intense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*I have the VIOLET pigment!! I love it!!*


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 6, 2008)

BTW...I did a video tutorial on youtube with Beautiful Iris!  

Beautiful Iris is the softest, most beautiful purple in the whole world.  LOVE it!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_BTW...I did a video tutorial on youtube with Beautiful Iris!  

Beautiful Iris is the softest, most beautiful purple in the whole world.  LOVE it!_

 
I watched your video yesterday and wore Beautiful Iris with Parrot today with fabulous results!! +_+ Thank you!

Some of my other favorite purples are:
- Nocturnelle  - from the c/s of the same name
- Fertile - from the Strange Hybrid c/s
- Fig 1 - This colour is just freakin AMAZING! The Matte2 shadows = <3
- Parfait Amour - perm
- Thunder - from the Blue Storm c/s


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 8, 2008)

i wore a combo of mancatcher, endless love with a lil bit of stars n rockets i love those colors


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 8, 2008)

Fertile, parfait amour and vis-a violet pigment


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooh, what a HOT combination!!!!!!!!!  Gotta try that!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I watched your video yesterday and wore Beautiful Iris with Parrot today with fabulous results!! +_+ Thank you!

Some of my other favorite purples are:
- Nocturnelle  - from the c/s of the same name
- Fertile - from the Strange Hybrid c/s
- Fig 1 - This colour is just freakin AMAZING! The Matte2 shadows = <3
- Parfait Amour - perm
- Thunder - from the Blue Storm c/s
_


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 10, 2008)

Fertile and Lavender Sky for me. I've been meaning to try out Stars n Rockets


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 12, 2008)

Violet Pigment. I think its a universal color that looks good on everyone and as usual, pigments are so so versatile.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 12, 2008)

Violet Pigment
NARS Santorini
Smashbox Pinup duo
Entremauve Pigment
Stars N Rockets
UD Fishnet


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 21, 2008)

satellite dreams!


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 22, 2008)

MAC INTERVIEW PURPLE-X (the purple side)
MAC Mi'Lady (the purple side)
MAC Violet PIGMENT
MAC Parfait Amour w/ a primer


----------



## TDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

Parfait Amor, hands down.
Studio Gear makes the prettiest purple called Freesia...I posted an FOTD once where I used it and it's one of my favorite looks to do.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 22, 2008)

parfait amour, violet pigment, stars n rockets, nocturnelle and violet trance. <3 nocturnelle looks really good with pinks too


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mac Beautiful Iris
Mac Creme de Violet
Mac Stars n Rockets


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm a fan of using digit and contrast together. i also like parfait amour a lot, that was one of my first eye shadow purchases.. and satellite dreams


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 25, 2010)

Mufe #92  
Heavenly Naturals Diva
 HarajukuHunnies Sexpot "Purple Razzi"  
Mystical Mist "MAC"


----------



## she (Apr 29, 2010)

satellite dreams hands down. i also <3 the lavendar shade from devil may care mes.


----------

